# semi auto 12 Ga 3.5



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

what are some good semi auto 12 ga 3.5 (most expensive and least expensive) Good experiences or bad experiences with any different ones.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I shoot the Beretta Extrema 2 and love it. I have the kick off system. I just got back from a trip to canada. I shot about 150 rounds in 4 days. Did not feel anything on the shoulder. I was shooting magnum loads. I also was shooting from some interesting positions....so the gun sometimes was not shouldered properly. The cost of this gun is around $1400.

You will have people also talk about the Benelli SBE I and SBE II. Both are good guns. The beretta just fit me better.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have a Browning Gold in a 3.5". I love this gun. It fits me great and swings like a dream. Shot 24 of 25 my first time at the range. Most people think that these guns jam to easy on light loads and 2.75" shells, but a complete cleaning (including spring in butt of gun) once a season has kept it working great for me. Probably in the mid/high range as far as price. I got mine with a 100 dollar rebate for 950.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Winchester X3 GREAT GUN!


----------



## yellowfinch11 (Nov 15, 2006)

Booster said:


> Winchester X3 GREAT GUN!


Picked my X3 up on Satuday. Great gun! 3-1/2's to low base 2-3/4 without a problem what so ever!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Win. SX3 :beer: If I were going to spend 1300-1400 id get a extrema 2, but that isn't neccessary.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

What about something a little cheaper like $700 and under. What about something cheap like a stoeger.


----------



## yellowfinch11 (Nov 15, 2006)

thorpebe said:


> What about something a little cheaper like $700 and under. What about something cheap like a stoeger.


The salesman at Scheels said if your going that price range, he recommended the Stoeger pump vs the automatic. I've heard some guys really like the Stoeger auto and some guys hate them.

I heard the auto in Stoeger kicks alot. Not sure how much truth their is to that. The saleman stated the pump was very bullet proof and has yet to have one come back with any problems.

I did not intend to spend that much coin on a gun and was looking in the 5-600 range, but not much is available. I originally thought about the Remington 11-87 Super Mag, but heard they have issues with 3-1/2 inch shells chambering. Again, not sure how much truth their is to that, but wasn't willing to take the chance.

Maybe you should try used if your trying to stick in a lower budget. They are hard to find, especially this time of year.

Good luck!


----------



## knockemstiff (Oct 19, 2007)

Mossberg's 935 is chambered for the whopping 3-1/2" 12 gauge magnum, and uses a self-regulating gas system. This gun was developed for use with 3" and 3.5" shells, so don't expect it to function with dove loads. This gun is only available in synthetic-stocked versions. The safety is just exactly where it belongs - centered on the rear of the receiver for ambidextrous thumb operation, where shotgun safeties should all live.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I got a mossberg 935 at the beginning of the year and like it a lot. I was worried about it not shooting 2 3/4 shells but I havnt had a problem as long as you shoot high brass. They cost a little more starting $5 or $6. I got mine in max-4 camo for a little over $500 new.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

My dad shoots a Browning Gold and loves it. It jams sometimes when cycling those 3.5's, but other than that it's a straight shooter according to him.


----------

